# Healthy Snacks



## *Luna* (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm tired of always buying the same healthy snacks. I need new ideas. Please post your favorite healthy munchies and help get me out of my rut!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 28, 2007)

Chex mix, cucumbers, 100 cal snacks, Yoplait yogurt light 
Spinach dip made with frozen spinach and cream cheese wrapped with turkey slices


----------



## franimal (Mar 28, 2007)

you should visit sparkpeople.com. they have tons of snack ideas and if you search in the forums there are plenty of discussions about this. also try hungrygirl.com


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 28, 2007)

hard boiled eggs
almonds
whipped yogurt
light string cheese
banana chips


----------



## choseck (Mar 28, 2007)

Fresh Fruit
Raw Veggies with salsa (especially carrots, broccoli and celery!)
Gnu bars
Yogurt
Kashi stuff


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG I LOOOVE Kashi stuff.... there TLC's are sooo good. =)


----------



## choseck (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_you should visit sparkpeople.com. they have tons of snack ideas and if you search in the forums there are plenty of discussions about this. also try hungrygirl.com_

 
It seems like I'm always on hungrygirl.com - I love that site, but thanks for the sparkpeople.com suggestion - I love finding new sites, books or magazines.  My goal is to learn as much as I can and become as knowledgable as I can about health, nutrition and fitness - so this is great!


----------



## choseck (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_OMG I LOOOVE Kashi stuff.... there TLC's are sooo good. =)_

 
Have you tried the cookies yet?  I bought them a bit ago, but have yet to open them!  I love the crackers with tuna and cottage cheese - its the perfect 'light' meal!  And their granola bars are just plain good!  I'm also excited to try their new frozen dinners - I know they aren't the best for you with the sodium and all, but they're better than other choices I could be making 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm also addicted to their oatmeal.  

Okay, basically I haven't had anything Kashi that I didn't like!


----------



## Katja (Mar 29, 2007)

*
Baby Carrots
Mini Rice Cakes
Almonds
Baked Pita Chips w/ hummus or salsa and avocado
Fresh Fruit (bananas, pineapple, grapes, and strawberries are my favs)
Jello Sugar Free Chocolate Pudding snacks (60 cal.)
Mott's Sugar Free Healthy Harvest Applesauce (50 cal.)

*


----------



## haute_muffy (Mar 29, 2007)

I go to this site frequently:
http://www.whfoods.com/index.html


my fav _snacks _I usually have hanging around are:

* *soybeans* -they come frozen. cover them with water in a mug and pop in the microwave for a minute. drain. add a pinch of kosher salt.
* *fresh fruit* (oranges, strawberries, blueberries, kiwi, raspberries, bananas, peaches, grapes, pineapple, melons) -which I'll sometimes cut up and store in the fridge for the [near] future. a side of cottage cheese is great with fruit, too.
* *fresh veggies* (boston lettuce or baby spinach, toms, cucumbers, carrots, bell peppers... mmmm add balsamic, chevre, basil, oregano, and pepper and you've got my fav salad!) wait...toms are fruit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (also, sugar snap peas, snow peas, avocado, broccoli...)
* *crunchy peanut butter* -a heaping tablespoon will keep me busy for a bit while I'm surfin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* *popcorn* -I get the single serving mini bags
* *nuts *(almonds, cashews, peanuts -all unsalted)
* *tuna & salmon* -in the fresh pouch
* *eggs *-quick overeasy, or hardboiled (which will keep for a week)
* *organic yogurt* -my fav is Stoneyfield (blueberry, strawberry, vanilla, and key lime)

if I do buy bread, I always make sure to buy stone-ground whole wheat (one of the first ingredients on the package should state 'stone-ground').

this may not be a snack, but I love flavored water. I always put either lime wedges or cucumber slices in my water. very refeshing and spa-like.
and I'm always up for teatime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mmm... I'm getting hungry now...

HTH!


----------



## Tyester (Mar 29, 2007)

I can be full from a huge meal, read this thread and instantly get hungry again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of good choices and ideas!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! These are some GREAT ideas! 

I haven't tried anything other than Kashi's TLC's but I really need to venture out. I haven't seen their frozen stuff yet but I might try a couple for work sometime. It is touch with all the sodium but, oh well... sometimes it's almost unavoidable. 

We banned trans fats and hydrodgenated oils from our home about 2 years ago and I just feel like it's hard to find new things I love. Thanks again for all the great suggestions!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Teddy Grahams (the mini ones are awesome!), Pretzel Chips, plain almonds, dried fruit, fresh fruit, carrots, grapes (my favorite!), air popped popcorn.


----------



## xiahe (Apr 5, 2007)

100 cal snacks, fresh fruit, granola bars, peanut butter & apples haha...peanut butter is good for you, even though it's high in fat...just watch out for the salmonella :X and apples & pb are a great combination (sounds weird, but it's not).  i also love pb & bananas, or a pb & banana sandwich with honey =]


----------



## choseck (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_100 cal snacks, fresh fruit, granola bars, peanut butter & apples haha...peanut butter is good for you, even though it's high in fat...just watch out for the salmonella :X and apples & pb are a great combination (sounds weird, but it's not).  i also love pb & bananas, or a pb & banana sandwich with honey =]_

 
Everynight I have an apple with peanut butter (or almond butter) and then I drizzle a little honey and sprinkle with cinnamon.  All for 150 calories - its great!  I only use a teaspoon of peanut butter, so its like 20 calories, and I only use all natural - so its just peanuts (or almonds) no oils, sugars or salt.  Just peanuts - I don't think I can go back to eating the 'other' stuff.


----------



## medusalox (Apr 5, 2007)

Buy a bag of grapes and pop 'em in the freezer. Frozen grapes = best dessert/snack ever!


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 6, 2007)

pickles!


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_pickles!_

 
But not the little sweet Japanese ones that taste so good but just make you feel hungrier because, well, that's what they're meant to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ITA with medusalox; frozen grapes are the_ awesome_!


----------



## choseck (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_Buy a bag of grapes and pop 'em in the freezer. Frozen grapes = best dessert/snack ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!  It's the perfect summer treat!


----------



## xiahe (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choseck* 

 
_Everynight I have an apple with peanut butter (or almond butter) and then I drizzle a little honey and sprinkle with cinnamon.  All for 150 calories - its great!  I only use a teaspoon of peanut butter, so its like 20 calories, and I only use all natural - so its just peanuts (or almonds) no oils, sugars or salt.  Just peanuts - I don't think I can go back to eating the 'other' stuff._

 
oooo i never thought of drizzling honey and sprinkling cinnamon with it...i'll have to try that!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 7, 2007)

mmm fresh veggies w/ low-fat dip or 100 calorie packs of chips ahoy!, oreo and honey maid cinnamon.


----------



## choseck (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_oooo i never thought of drizzling honey and sprinkling cinnamon with it...i'll have to try that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Its so good!  I don't use very much peanut butter or honey - so it stays relatively healthy and low-calorie.  The cinnamon is just the finishing touch!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 8, 2007)

I love nutritious creations for low fat cookies, muffins and oat bars. So many flavors to choose from!
Check out bakedgoods.tv for info about their stuff and to try it out.
I am also a fan of fresh fruit and single serve low fat ice cream products


----------



## ben (Apr 8, 2007)

bombay hummus w/ pita bread

here's the recipe for the hummus:

1/4 c. canola oil 
1 inch piece of ginger, peeled and thinly sliced 
1 540 ml can chickpeas 
1/4 c. cashews, roasted 
juice of 1 lime 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 t salt 
1 t ground cumin 
1 t ground coriander 
1/2 t cracked pepper 
1/4 t cayenne 
pinch turmeric 
pinch cinnamon 
2 T chopped cilantro 
2 T chopped mint 

Gently heat the oil and ginger in a small saucepan. Let the ginger sizzle, but not brown. After about 10 mins, remove from heat and set aside to cool. Rinse and drain the chickpeas. Combine all ingredients (including ginger and oil) in a food processor or blender, and pulse to blend. Blend to a rough purée and season to taste. Ideally, let it sit in the fridge for at least a couple of hours before adjusting the seasoning, since the flavours will develop over time. Serve cold or at room temp with whole wheat pita.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_bombay hummus w/ pita bread

here's the recipe for the hummus:

1/4 c. canola oil 
1 inch piece of ginger, peeled and thinly sliced 
1 540 ml can chickpeas 
1/4 c. cashews, roasted 
juice of 1 lime 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 t salt 
1 t ground cumin 
1 t ground coriander 
1/2 t cracked pepper 
1/4 t cayenne 
pinch turmeric 
pinch cinnamon 
2 T chopped cilantro 
2 T chopped mint 

Gently heat the oil and ginger in a small saucepan. Let the ginger sizzle, but not brown. After about 10 mins, remove from heat and set aside to cool. Rinse and drain the chickpeas. Combine all ingredients (including ginger and oil) in a food processor or blender, and pulse to blend. Blend to a rough purée and season to taste. Ideally, let it sit in the fridge for at least a couple of hours before adjusting the seasoning, since the flavours will develop over time. Serve cold or at room temp with whole wheat pita._

 
Where have you been all my life. I adore hummus. I am totally making this!


----------



## lara (Apr 9, 2007)

I stash a container of cashews and walnuts at work. Otherwise I make my own wasabi peas (baked rather than fried), pre-make a lot of small skinless chicken portions cooked with cajun or five-spice seasoning, and chow down on boiled eggs.

I'd rather eat a small bit of protein than fill up on fruit; burning off all that sugar is one less thing I need to think about.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

the 100 calorie snack packs are good. I like to keep dried cranberries at my desk.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I stash a container of cashews and walnuts at work. Otherwise I make my own wasabi peas (baked rather than fried), pre-make a lot of small skinless chicken portions cooked with cajun or five-spice seasoning, and chow down on boiled eggs.

I'd rather eat a small bit of protein than fill up on fruit; burning off all that sugar is one less thing I need to think about._

 
OOohhh wasabi peas! What a great idea!


----------

